
A Haskell Compiler – Slides on GHC Implementation (2013) - TheAsprngHacker
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/11au-cs240h/notes/ghc-slides.html
======
carterschonwald
It’s worth noting that while still likely largely accurate, ghc has evolved a
bit since 2011

------
nickpsecurity
That runtime system is huge. I remember it was an obstacle to high-assurance
in Haskell. Is there a detailed write-up on what those 80,000loc do? Maybe
someone could redo it in one of the verifying, imperative languages like SPARK
or ATS to increase its assurance without full verification.

~~~
snaky
That's doubtful that high-assurance Haskell is in much demand actually. People
usually prefer much more strict (in both senses) languages for that, CakeML in
particular comes to mind.

~~~
snaky
By the way, there is a project to "Implement a front-end for CakeML that
accepts OCaml or Haskell syntax"

> An involved version of this project would be to write a new verified parser
> for an alternative syntax. A simpler version would be to re-target the
> parser in the OCaml compiler to produce CakeML abstract syntax, and treat
> this as an executable specification. Similarly for any Haskell compiler that
> is amenable to such treatment.

[https://cakeml.org/projects](https://cakeml.org/projects)

------
zallarak
How do you go to the next slide on mobile?

~~~
ekr
[http://www.scs.stanford.edu/11au-
cs240h/notes/ghc.html](http://www.scs.stanford.edu/11au-cs240h/notes/ghc.html)

